# Nigerian.dwarf pre labour



## Totesmygoats (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi all. I have a 2 yr old Nigerian doe who should be kidding any day now. We've had some difficulties with the conception date.. (our doe came into heat and was breed by our recently castrated whether) Anyways long story short I really don't have a concret due date for her. 
Last week we had a severe cold snap  (-30°C). We moved our doe to the shop in a make shift pen. She was having contractions, pawing and having discharge. Ligaments were gone and then nothing... it's been a week. Her Ligaments are hardening up again. I don't feel the kids kicking anymore either. Our doe is acting normal, eating and drinking ect.
Has anyone had this happen? Any thoughts?


----------



## Totesmygoats (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Totesmygoats (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## babsbag (Feb 12, 2017)

That's a new one for me.  What day do you think that she was bred? What kind of discharge, any color to it? How hard were the contractions? Does she have any milk or udder development? And are you sure she was pregnant?


----------



## Totesmygoats (Feb 12, 2017)

Feb 9 would have been my estimated due date for her.
The discharge was very light with a slight pink tinge to it. This was minimal. I noticed it on my boots after a good tail wagging.
The "contractions" were mild. She would stop what she was doing and stare off. She wold stay stiff like that for about 30 seconds or so. Maybe these weren't even contractions? Once that started she became a little restless and more vocal. Then within an hour she was back to her normal self.
Her bottom is puffy and her udder has grown. Id say it hasn't quite doubled in size.
I'm pretty sure she's pregnant. I felt the kids kicking. This is about the only thing I'm really sure about. My hubby and kids felt them too and the kicks were much different from the rummen moving.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 12, 2017)

She probably is bred, but isn't due when you think she is 
Take her temp and monitor, if she spikes a fever something is wrong.
I don't think those were contractions, goats love to fake us out! 

Do not induce, just wait 'n see


----------



## Totesmygoats (Feb 12, 2017)

She was bred July 11, 2016 by a recently castrated buck. The vet told me he would have had "one good shot left in him" I estimated a due date of Dec 8th. Then to my surprise she came into heat about 2 months later . I'm really kicking my self for not writing the date down. I was just so sure the first breeding took and that I was imagining her coming back into heat. 
Thus I really don't know her due date (learning the hard way) and yes she has been living with a buck. I put them together when I thought she was bred back in July. 

I'll be sure to check her temperature. Normal is 102-103? Does it increase at all with pregnancy?


----------



## babsbag (Feb 12, 2017)

It does not increase with pregnancy.

I hate the wait and see game. Keep us posted.


----------



## Totesmygoats (Feb 12, 2017)

I checked her tonight and her temperature was normal. Plus I felt the kids kicking again! They are way further back, closer to her udder. Yay! I was getting pretty worried. 
Now I can happily wait.
Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 12, 2017)

Awesome! 

Oh meant to say earlier, nice to see you back on BYH!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## chickchick (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm in the same boat, unsure of breeding date and watching her like a hawk. Hows things progressing for yours?


----------



## Totesmygoats (Feb 26, 2017)

Slowly! I'm trying not to drive myself crazy and just focusing on checking her Ligaments twice a day... 
The waiting is tough.


----------



## Totesmygoats (Mar 2, 2017)

She had her kids! Whoo hoo. Triplets!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 2, 2017)

Totesmygoats said:


> She had her kids! Whoo hoo. Triplets!!! View attachment 28668


CONGRTS, ugh Im getting baby fever


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 2, 2017)

Congrats! She looks so proud of herself!! Very pretty looking doe and cute kids.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 2, 2017)

SO CUTE!!   Congratulations! How many bucklings and how many doelings?


----------



## Alibo (Mar 2, 2017)

Wowee that really was one good shot for triplets!


----------



## chickchick (Mar 2, 2017)

Congrats! I'm so happy you are enjoying healthy mom and kids. Did you get to be there when it happened?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 2, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 2, 2017)

CONGRATS!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 2, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Totesmygoats (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank you!!
I just missed the birth. When I arrived she had just delivered her placenta. Three happy kids. Two does and a buckling!


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 2, 2017)

Congrats again


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 2, 2017)

Awesome! Congrats! they sure are cute!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 2, 2017)

Congrats!! So cute!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 2, 2017)

I love coming into the barn to new dry, healthy kids. In my book it is better than being there for the birth. They are sure cute, and yes, she does look proud.


----------



## nstone630 (Mar 3, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I love coming into the barn to new dry, healthy kids. In my book it is better than being there for the birth. They are sure cute, and yes, she does look proud.



I really enjoyed that my doe did the same. Woke up to just have missed the birth. Mother nature sure knows what she's doing sometimes


----------



## nstone630 (Mar 3, 2017)

Super cute kids!!! And yay on 2 doelings!


----------

